# Barack Obama: Sex Appeal



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I think Obama's pretty sexy. I give him an 8 and a half out of ten. 

...What do you think?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Whx-0sBRks8:boogie


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I find this very interesting. 

Men probably would not vote for Palin against Biden because she is hot. But many women tend to vote according to look. I mean JFK, Bill Clinton now Obama. I think that every time democrats elect someone that is attractive to women they will win. And if they elect someone like Kerry. They will definitely lose. 

Another thing is in other countries people were saying that Americans are racist and would not vote for someone black. But according to results 95 of African Americans voted for Obama. I mean what is this? Which community likes his own race more?


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Obama, you're so dreamy. :mushy


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh, he's definitely got some sort of sexy charisma going on. Definitely.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I voted "okay" but a _tad_ bit closer to sexy. More in a charismatic/intelligent type of way.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

He's o.k. -I'm male


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

proximo20 said:


> I find this very interesting.
> 
> Men probably would not vote for Palin against Biden because she is hot. But many women tend to vote according to look. I mean JFK, Bill Clinton now Obama. I think that every time democrats elect someone that is attractive to women they will win. And if they elect someone like Kerry. They will definitely lose.
> 
> Another thing is in other countries people were saying that Americans are racist and would not vote for someone black. But according to results 95 of African Americans voted for Obama. I mean what is this? Which community likes his own race more?


...I don't know about that. I think there's a tangled web of sexism there.

I actually think that, for example, men tend to find women in power very unsexy; or at least, this can often be the case.

Margaret Thatcher was said by a few people to be the most unsexy woman on the planet.

And I think that men in power are seen as more sexy. Women in power, it's less commonly the case for people to also find them attractive.

So I'd say that the status and leadership appeal comes first, and then the attraction and sex appeal.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Not at all, to me.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> ...I don't know about that. I think there's a tangled web of sexism there.
> 
> I actually think that, for example, men tend to find women in power very unsexy; or at least, this can often be the case.
> 
> ...


Believe me if Elizabeth Hurley was the prime minister of Britain she would still be the sexiest woman on earth.

But the thing is such women often don't want to be in power. It is easier to find some men in power for them.

And according to the same logic you probably find G.Bush junior sexy too I mean he is the leader too.

The thing is explained in a movie of De niro and Di Caprio(di caprio was a child).

The wife of De niro says I want to work in the campaign of JFK, he gives me hope.

De niro answers he gives you some feeling but this is not hope.

One more time comes from Balzac

"When women love us, they forgive us everything, even our crimes; when they do not love us, they give us credit for nothing, not even our virtues."


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Uh...no. I don't find dudes sexy but that has nothing to do with the reasons I don't like him at all and refused to vote for him.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I couldn't find I don't see the point of this poll - I'm female. I chose he's OK to show that I don't care either way. Frankly, I never thought about it and I don't plan to. He's just a politician, after all.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Finally! For the logest time I thought I was the only one who thought of him as sexy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Don't really give a sh**.
i'm not attracted to guys or politicians.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

what a sexy president









and damn he has one fine ***

















he looks so badass in this one


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

He's alright I guess. I suppose compared to most politicians he's smokin' though.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Nothing to fear:

That second picture made my day. Thank you.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

pariahgirl said:


> He's alright I guess. I suppose compared to most politicians he's smokin' though.


Haha yeah that about sums it up.

edit: not that i think about guys in that way or anything.............obviously.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

proximo20 said:


> Believe me if Elizabeth Hurley was the prime minister of Britain she would still be the sexiest woman on earth.
> 
> But the thing is such women often don't want to be in power. It is easier to find some men in power for them.
> 
> ...


I still disagree. I think that men, and in fact it's been somewhat proven, are more turned off than as often turned on by a woman in a position of high status.

Whereas, by the same token, power is often alluring and a turn-on for women.

Dubya isn't the finest of examples, I think we could agree!:lol ...he seems like a nice enough guy, but he should never ever have been elected.

Also: he doesn't have the charisma of a Bill Clinton, JFK or Barack Obama -but charisma and leadership qualities tend to go together.

As for Elizabeth Hurley ...well, no American president so far is in the same category of looks as she is -with all her plastic surgery to stay looking young and beautiful, either.

There is another factor: that society values young and beautiful women and old(er) men with high status -interesting that you chose Hurley instead of for example, Hilary Clinton who is a fairly attractive woman for her age group and was actually running for president.

So the Elizabeth Hurleys are not really in the right age group to be qualified to run for president ...and Hilary Clinton, whilst good looking, still looks older and people don't tend to value older women sexually (except perhaps for the French who are cooler) and they're less likely to find her high status a turn on.

...hopefully that will change though.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Finally! For the logest time I thought I was the only one who thought of him as sexy.


I used to have this AWESOME pic of Lisa Simpson and Obama, with the caption: "Barack: Too dreamy to lead??!!!"

...I would have put it up for all the Lisa's on the board (I'm an E-lisa!) but I can't find it anymore!!:blank


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Love the pics, NothingToFear!!!
:clap:clap

...I think I've found my new screen saver!:yes

..but he reminds me of old Hollywood actors like- Sidney Poitier!!!:mushy:mushy:mushy and Atticus Finch in "To Kill a Mockingbird" ...










I'm this chick...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:sigh....






:mushy:mushy


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> To say I did (or every other woman did) vote for him Obama based on his looks would be a bit chauvinistic and/or prejudice to say. I voted for him because I saw promise in him to bring us positive and needed changes. To tell me I did it for any other reason _or_ wouldn't recognize one virtues based on their looks is ignorant and false to say about me.
> 
> I would never base such a decision in who is my next president based on their looks. That is ridiculous.


I did not write "every" I did not even write "most" women I wrote "many" women. There are rational women and women who vote usually for the democrats' candidate because they tend to agree with their views in many issues. So read more carefully before you call someone chauvinist or his ideas ridiculous.

What is wrong with considering the attractive candidate as hope. I have never seen in a movie Steve Buscemi saving the world, it is usually guys like Bruce Willis or Mel Gibson.

And although De Niro is true j..k in that movie he had a point there

I mean how can anyone explain that every time there is an attractive guy as candidate he gets votes from women more than usual.

You are young and you will see many elections believe me, time will tell, you will see. Every time there is an attractive guy many women will see him as hope and he will get elected.

About Balzac's words I have seen many times how women praise their loser boyfriends or husbands. I mean this is a fact love blinds women. And who saw the virtues of Gov.Richardson? Nobody was even listening to him. Although he had much more knowledge, experience and intelligence, he could not get votes as much as Edwards.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I guess I misinterpreted what you said. Probably because I'm young. *shrug*
As you've said, I'll learn more as I get older.  :b

I do believe there is some validity to ppl being chosen because of their looks, but just not by everyone. Like, people who are deeper than that. (me) That is why when I "thought" you were making blanket statements about women in general, it hit a nerve with me.

"About Balzac's words I have seen many times how women praise their loser boyfriends or husbands. I mean this is a fact love blinds women."

I'm going to not misinterpret this as you meaning "all women" although that is how it is written.

Also, when I said chauvinist and ridiculous, I did not mean _*you*_, but the _*idea*_ that ALL women were/are the same way or that I would vote based on looks. I apologize for that confusion and being incorrect in my interpretation that you meant every woman.

I've seen ppl be all weird for their boyfriends or husbands who treat them like crap, A LOT, like you have. Most of the time because the woman has low or no self esteem and believes this is the best it will ever get. If the boyfriend/husband really IS a loser then there is a good chance that he doesn't help her situation by being an *** to her. Which makes women stay, because the self-esteem keeps getting cut lower and they feel they "deserve" it or that this is the best they can get. Also, it goes both ways. Many men get into the same cycle with women they choose when basing it mostly on looks.

Although, thank God, there are some that find the strength to leave and know how they should live/be treated and learn from their experience. (This Boy's Life)

And finally there are ppl who realize early on in life that a lot of ppl DO take a lot of crap in relationsips and learn from that, realizing early on how they *do not *want to live and how they will strive to live differently. I saw a lot of abuse.  I vowed at a young age to never live like that.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Actually I am younger than you(one year ) I did not mean anything about experience. But in next elections you might consider when there is candidate that is attractive to women. And I hope you will see many elections. 

I mean these are known facts. Parties know that if they choose someone handsome they would get more votes from women, if he is accused of being inexperienced, they advise him to take a experienced VP. 

Especially this election was like a chess game.

About Balzac's words again it can be not crime or virtues exactly but I know that many wives in love sees her husband 4 inches taller. This is a fact. I mean I study behavioral finance, I read many test results about such things. 

Maybe not 4 but at least 2 inches.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I think he's a pretty hot guy. His intelligence definitely makes him sexier.

If he were a total tool, I'd have to break up with him.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I voted for Ron Paul in the primary & Mc Cain in the general election. Neither one of them is likely to be deemed sexy (except perhaps by some nursing home residents).

Palin was a MILF, but that didn't influence my decision either.

I don't care what a candidate looks like. It's not like I want to screw them. I'd just like a politician who isn't going to screw me!!!


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I think he is cute looking for an older guy. His Intelligence and being a Family oriented man makes his sex appeal go up for me. But the smoking is a major major flaw for him. I really dont like guys who smoke Cigs.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I think he is a very sexy guy.


----------



## luminary_pustule (Sep 21, 2008)

MissChocolateMilkshake said:


> I think he is cute looking for an older guy. His Intelligence and being a Family oriented man makes his sex appeal go up for me. But the smoking is a major major flaw for him. I really dont like guys who smoke Cigs.


Same here. I was put of by the cig pic. Family oriented is a turn-off for me though.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

CoconutHolder, good post. I wouldn't be surprised if one reason that some women seem to have a Stockholm Syndrome thing going on is that women generally are socialized to believe that they have got to have a man, they won't be complete until they have one, they can't make it without one, blah blah blah.



proximo20 said:


> Men probably would not vote for Palin against Biden because she is hot. But many women tend to vote according to look.


Um, what? Before the election, I heard a lot of men going hu-hu-hu vote for the HOT one [Palin], who would vote for Obama over the HOT CHICK?! But I still wouldn't make that generalization about all men, even though men are often the ones to champion the dubious claim that they are more visual and more interested in looks than are women.. Other than "Obama Girl" (if we really want to take that that seriously), I haven't heard women expressing interest in Obama merely because of his looks.

This makes no more sense than the idea that women who supported Clinton would flock to McCain/Palin just because Palin has boobs and a uterus.

If I voted according to looks I would have voted Liberal just because of Stephane Dion but that's the most ridiculous thing. I voted according to what I thought was best and what I agree with. Yeah, even though I have ovaries.

So Obama is nice-looking, that's nice but when it comes to actual politics I think men and women alike are more concerned about things that really matter.

I'm also not sure where this would leave those of us who are bisexual or lesbian but I won't get into that, I guess if I was an American I would be going "Oh noes, is Palin or Obama hotter!?!?!" (not)



> Another thing is in other countries people were saying that Americans are racist and would not vote for someone black. But according to results 95 of African Americans voted for Obama. I mean what is this? Which community likes his own race more?


I'm not even going to touch that



UltraShy said:


> I don't care what a candidate looks like. It's not like I want to screw them. I'd just like a politician who isn't going to screw me!!!


LOL! Good one!


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

luminary_pustule said:


> Same here. I was put of by the cig pic. Family oriented is a turn-off for me though.


I rather have a man who love his children and takes care of them, than a Guy who abandon's his children. Like my Sperm Donor did me and he never acknowledge me or claimed I was his Daughter.


----------



## BostonB (Oct 12, 2008)

proximo20 said:


> I find this very interesting.
> 
> Men probably would not vote for Palin against Biden because she is hot. But many women tend to vote according to look. I mean JFK, Bill Clinton now Obama. I think that every time democrats elect someone that is attractive to women they will win. And if they elect someone like Kerry. They will definitely lose. QUOTE]
> 
> I think we're all forgetting tha Sarah Palin was a complete moron. She almost seemed like a scapegoat to me.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

eagleheart said:


> Um, what? Before the election, I heard a lot of men going hu-hu-hu vote for the HOT one [Palin], who would vote for Obama over the HOT CHICK?!


Well do you think that those guys were going to vote for Obama and change their minds after Mccain chose Palin. This was funny. But I know that many women who voted for Obama would not vote for Gov. Richardson.

By the way I am talking about the kind of women that I saw in the "Departed". In that scene Matt Damon after the meeting with Dignam and Chief leaves the office and the secretary says

- Cogratulations, kind of flirting,

And there sits Di caprio very nervous introvert not a little bit confidence

The same lady says

- You can get in, the change in her tone is amazing, I mean in less than a second.

You all know that there are such women. I think those types always think that the cute and confident men are right. This is what I think, I don't say every woman voted for this reason.

Besides this you don't touch the other topic because there is nothing to say about it. I mean maybe 70% percent to 30 percent but 95 is a little bit strange. I also understand this was a historic election. For the first time someone black was candidate right? But still 95 surprised me a little bit.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't like Obama, but I'll admit... reluctantly... that he does have a rock star/celebrity-like appeal. That's probably why the mainstream media loves him so much.

People criticize women for voting McCain/Palin just because Palin is a woman, but I'm sure just as many voted for Obama without knowing anything about the issues because he... makes things happen to them that I can't mention in a forum that minors read. I think Keith Olbermann voted for him for that reason too.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

proximo20 said:


> Well do you think that those guys were going to vote for Obama and change their minds after Mccain chose Palin.


No, probably not. But if a woman voted for Obama and also thinks he's fine, does it necessarily mean that that was why? I just don't see it.



> This was funny.


Oh, well I'm glad I provide such endless amusement. I seem to have that effect.



> By the way I am talking about the kind of women that I saw in the "Departed".


I saw it too, good movie. But it was a while ago and dubbed in a different language so I don't remember this. But, I can't say much based on it. There are Italians who are like in that movie too, so what. I have my own personal emotional reactions but I don't seriously make a generalization about all men or all Italians based on them or on my ex-boyfriend



> You all know that there are such women. I think those types always think that the cute and confident men are right. This is what I think, I don't say every woman voted for this reason.


I didn't say you did, but I just don't think we can generalize about women as an entire demographic category, some 50-51% of the human population, based on some dingbats.



> Besides this you don't touch the other topic because there is nothing to say about it.


No, actually, I had my own reasons for not touching it. Those reside within my mind and are not visible to others via the forum. Other people have treated the subject though, so it is not that there is nothing to say, I can't think of many things about which there are nothing to say.



> I mean maybe 70% percent to 30 percent but 95 is a little bit strange.


Sorry to forget, where was this statistic?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

eagleheart said:


> No, probably not. But if a woman voted for Obama and also thinks he's fine, does it necessarily mean that that was why? I just don't see it.


I repeat I don't say a woman or every woman, I say many women think inadvertently that the cute guy, tall guy or the handsome guy has the leadership abilities and when they compare him with an old or fat or bold guy. They tend to think that the attractive is more capable.

Of course a woman can vote for obama and think that he is handsome. I mean do women have to vote for a candidate that they find repulsive? I don't say that.

But it is a fact that when two men are in a debate, many women decide who is right just by the look, without thinking or listening.

You can google the election results. The address is www.google.com

Departed? Italians? Where were the Italians in that movie. I saw them 2 minutes maybe. You mean Irish?

This was a little bit racist you know, just because it was a gangster movie you remember the characters as Italian....


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

proximo20 said:


> Besides this you don't touch the other topic because there is nothing to say about it. I mean maybe 70% percent to 30 percent but 95 is a little bit strange. I also understand this was a historic election. For the first time someone black was candidate right? But still 95 surprised me a little bit.


Cite?


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Mr. Frostie said:


> I don't like Obama, but I'll admit... reluctantly... that he does have a rock star/celebrity-like appeal. That's probably why the mainstream media loves him so much.
> 
> People criticize women for voting McCain/Palin just because Palin is a woman, but I'm sure just as many voted for Obama without knowing anything about the issues because he... makes things happen to them that I can't mention in a forum that minors read. I think Keith Olbermann voted for him for that reason too.


I didnt vote for Obama because he was black. Im not saying about other African Americans, but I know I didnt. Thats like saying I would vote for Flav because he is black. He is a baffoon and hes not that intelligent. I voted for Obama because he is an Intelligent man.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Maybe a lot of women wanted to vote for a candidate that doesn't consider a woman's health to be a laughable concern.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

GordonGecko said:


> Cite?


http://elections.nytimes.com/2008/results/president/exit-polls.html

Exactly remembered, 95% percent


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

proximo20 said:


> I repeat I don't say a woman or every woman, I say many women think inadvertently that the cute guy, tall guy or the handsome guy has the leadership abilities and when they compare him with an old or fat or bold guy. They tend to think that the attractive is more capable. Kerry or Al gore was saying very similar things to Obama, why did not they get the support of women? I tell you why they lacked the sex appeal.
> 
> Of course a woman can vote for obama and think that he is handsome. I mean do women have to vote for a candidate that they find repulsive? I don't say that.
> 
> ...


Kerry was just boring personality wise. He doesnt have the Personality as Obama. Alot of people Young Democrats and older Democrats sat out that election. I voted for Kerry, even though He was the only option. With Gore he should have won in 2000 anyway. So people did vote for him, but we all know how that turned out.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Ok I agree women never I mean none of them ever voted for a guy just because he is attractive. We can think this way but the directors know how to do it 

http://nymag.com/news/politics/30634/

Here sitting in his chair. I mean if he saw the look in the eyes of women on the left, he decided to raise more money


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

proximo20 said:


> http://elections.nytimes.com/2008/results/president/exit-polls.html
> 
> Exactly remembered, 95% percent


So a 7% increase in black democratic voters in 2004 and only 5% more than 2000. It's hardly earth shattering.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

proximo20 said:


> But it is a fact that when two men are in a debate, many women decide who is right just by the look, without thinking or listening.


Okay, we don't have higher functioning brains, I forgot.



> Departed? Italians? Where were the Italians in that movie. I saw them 2 minutes maybe. You mean Irish?
> 
> This was a little bit racist you know, just because it was a gangster movie you remember the characters as Italian....


Oh, so I'm racist against Italians but you're not sexist? Or racist for saying that a black person is one who "likes his own race more"? I repeat it's been a while since I saw the movie which I thought is Irish and Italians,and it was dubbed into another language, so there might have been something lost in translation, or most likely, my bad skills of understanding and memory. I don't have that understanding of Italians, I had an Italian boyfriend who I cared for more than I can tell you and I am aware that they are not all Mafia and BS like that. I was just attempint to make an analogy that we actually CANNOT GENERALIZE, which apparently was lost.

Anyway, I'm stopping now because I don't want to get this thread locked for other people. I really don't give a flying cupcake if I get banned though.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

proximo20 said:


> This was a little bit racist you know, just because it was a gangster movie you remember the characters as Italian....


That's pretty rich coming from a racist, sexist ******* like you


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

GordonGecko said:


> That's pretty rich coming from a racist, sexist ******* like you


That was inappropriate and untrue. But thanks for the seven stars anyway.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Well you've made it self evident in this thread so far. Then you go making baseless accusations of racism yourself, which I'd say is an ******* thing to do. Maybe you should think about the impact such accusations have before you make them.

Before you accuse me of the same thing, try re-reading what you have posted so far.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

GordonGecko said:


> So a 7% increase in black democratic voters in 2004 and only 5% more than 2000. It's hardly earth shattering.


Just think what the world would say if the opposite had happened. I mean Mccain had 95% votes of whites. What would everyone say?

I just said many women tend to vote for an attractive guy. A similar thing is when men (not all) see an attractive seller they tend to buy more. These are natural. Saying the differences should not be called sexist.

Of course it is not nice to associate every gangster movie with Italians. I did not say anything bad about any race. I just meant that not that much racism is going on around here as the world thinks. Some presidents said Obama would not be allowed to become president even if he gets 100% of the votes.

And why would I call you the same thing? You just lack courtesy calling me names.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

proximo20 said:


> Just think what the world would say if the opposite had happened. I mean Mccain had 95% votes of whites. What would everyone say?
> 
> I just said many women tend to vote for an attractive guy. A similar thing is when men (not all) see an attractive seller they tend to buy more. These are natural. Saying the differences should not be called sexist.
> 
> Of course it is not nice to associate every gangster movie with Italians. I did not say anything bad about any race. I just meant that not that much racism is going on around here as the world thinks. Some presidents said Obama would not be allowed to become president even if he gets 100% of the votes.


There are more issues here than just skin colour. Maybe if whites were disenfranchised for decades and descended from people forcibly taken from there homes and made to work for free then they'd be more one sided in which party they'd choose to vote for. It's not a coincidence that black voters on the whole trend significantly towards a party who's policies benefit them a lot more.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

proximo20 said:


> Of course it is not nice to associate every gangster movie with Italians.


Funny, that never happened did it?


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

From The Departed:



> INT. A COFFEE SHOP IN SOUTHIE. MORNING
> 
> The same shop in which YOUNG COSTELLO talked to YOUNG COLIN,
> all those years ago. Two ITALIANS are in the shop, talking
> ...


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

GordonGecko said:


> There are more issues here than just skin colour. Maybe if whites were disenfranchised for decades and descended from people forcibly taken from there homes and made to work for free then they'd be more one sided in which party they'd choose to vote for. It's not a coincidence that black voters on the whole trend significantly towards a party who's policies benefit them a lot more.


I agree with that although the ratio has never been 95% percent.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Proximo20 is right when it comes to the statistic that approx. 95 out of 100 African Americans voted for Obama in this election. I heard this statistic on news reports about the election. I thought this was interesting and I am sure there are many reasons for these results.

Now that Obama was elected, I am glad for what it is doing and what it will do for race relations in this country. It is great that we have a first African American President. This was a long time coming and it was long overdue. We all witnessed history in the making when we saw Obama get elected.

From what I see so far, President Elect Obama is making some good picks for His transition team. It gives me confidence and hope that He will continue in this vein with regard to the decisions he will make in the future. Like the Presidents who were elected before him, I certainly wish him the best, and hope that he will continue to give promise for the future and represent the best interests of the USA.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

GordonGecko said:


> From The Departed:


So the scene is probably 2 or three minutes. It is not goodfellas or godfather. I mean he or she does not remember anything about the movie but remembers only this scene and Italians?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

proximo20 said:


> Departed? Italians? Where were the Italians in that movie. I saw them 2 minutes maybe. You mean Irish?


I already mentioned that scene so you did not prove anything new, don't get too excited


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Im sorry to butt in but again, I watch this movie, dubbed, in my second language, quite some time ago. My skills in my second language are not the best. I remember toher things about this movie, but with these facts and also my memory, it's hard for me. I'm SORRY, I KNOW I AM A RETARD. Ok, done.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

eagleheart said:


> Im sorry to butt in but again, I watch this movie, dubbed, in my second language, quite some time ago. My skills in my second language are not the best. I remember toher things about this movie, but with these facts and also my memory, it's hard for me. I'm SORRY, I KNOW I AM A RETARD. Ok, done.


Why do you call yourself a retard now, I apologize that I called your comment racist but I don't like that in every movie Italians are shown as gangster or people remember those movies like that.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

proximo20 said:


> I already mentioned that scene so you did not prove anything new, don't get too excited


Well if you're going to refute your own argument for me, go ahead.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

proximo20 said:


> Why do you call yourself a retard now, I apologize that I called your comment racist but I don't like that in every movie Italians are shown as gangster or people remember those movies like that.


I call myself that because that is what other people call me, it's probably not inaccurate given the conditions in which I was born but that's irrelevant. It's okay, i've been too much a fool. I don't like "Italian as gangster" because I know that isn't true, I've been close with someone from Rome. That is the only gangster movie I have ever seen so I don't know much about them. Anyway, I'm sorry to have been a disruption.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

GordonGecko said:


> Well if you're going to refute your own argument for me, go ahead.


If you think that departed was an Italian gangster movie, because of that scene, good luck in life, I mean best of luck.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

proximo20 said:


> If you think that departed was an Italian gangster movie, because of that scene, good luck in life, I mean best of luck.


I don't recall saying that...

Your desperate attempt to deflect your racism on to someone else was pretty obvious. You obviously have an axe to grind with regards to the portrayal of Italians in movies, but you are seriously clutching at straws if you can read into the fact that someone who watched a movie remembered an Italian character is basis for calling them racist.

Perhaps you should remember what forum you are on before you go around making personal attacks like that.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

GordonGecko said:


> I don't recall saying that...
> 
> You're desperate attempt to deflect your racism on to someone else was pretty obvious. You obviously have an axe to grind with regards to the portrayal of Italians in movies, but you are seriously clutching at straws if you can read into the fact that someone who watched a movie remembered an Italian character is basis for calling them racist.
> 
> Perhaps you should remember what forum you are on before you go around making personal attacks like that.


This was a little bit racist you know, just because it was a gangster movie you remember the characters as Italian....

I wrote this and you called me racist sexist and the seven letter word. So which one is attack? I made a comment on a comment and you attacked my personality. I also apologized.

Mine was not a personal attack like yours.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

proximo20 said:


> This was a little bit racist you know, just because it was a gangster movie you remember the characters as Italian....
> 
> I wrote this and you called me racist sexist and the seven letter word. So which one is attack? I made a comment on a comment and you attacked my personality. I also apologized.
> 
> Mine was not a personal attack like yours.


No it isn't.

You wrote several racist and sexist comments about black people and womens voting motives which is why I called you out on your racism and sexism. You also upset someone very important to me with your groundless accusations which is why I insulted you.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

GordonGecko said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> You wrote several racist and sexist comments about black people and womens voting motives which is why I called you out on your racism and sexism. You also upset someone very important to me with your groundless accusations which is why I insulted you.


Oh you are trying to be the hero Now I see the reason of your nonsense.

I don't see why women take it personal here. I repeated many times that I don't mean every woman or even most of the women.

I did not write one thing that degrades women or a race as a whole. Yeah you insulted me this happens when people can't find words.

But as I wrote it seems that you are trying to be a hero. So I don't care.

Besides this I noticed several times here that there are some sharks here ladies, who are looking for psychologically weak females. So be careful.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice ad hominem. You obviously can't defend your argument if you resort to that. 

I'd say they have every right to be offended if you call women simple minded who vote based on looks.

I guess you think "being a hero" is defending someone from mindless and baseless attacks then.

Oh you don't care, that's a convenient excuse for not addressing what I said. Not that I expected a coherent argument from such a bigot.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

GordonGecko said:


> Nice ad hominem. You obviously can't defend your argument if you resort to that.
> 
> I'd say they have every right to be offended if you call women simple minded who vote based on looks.
> 
> ...


I can't let you use me anymore to make yourself a hero in the eyes of someone else. I don't know what you are after but I don't like it.

I feel very sorry that I could not understand your goal before you said it.

Just be careful girls....


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

You insult someone and don't expect to get called on it?


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

proximo20 said:


> I feel very sorry that I could not understand your goal before you said it.


pro-tip: if you insult women and black people, expect repercussions.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Reachinghigher said:


> Proximo20 is right when it comes to the statistic that approx. 95 out of 100 African Americans voted for Obama in this election. I heard this statistic on news reports about the election. I thought this was interesting and I am sure there are many reasons for these results.
> 
> Now that Obama was elected, I am glad for what it is doing and what it will do for race relations in this country. It is great that we have a first African American President. This was a long time coming and it was long overdue. We all witnessed history in the making when we saw Obama get elected.
> 
> From what I see so far, President Elect Obama is making some good picks for His transition team. It gives me confidence and hope that He will continue in this vein with regard to the decisions he will make in the future. Like the Presidents who were elected before him, I certainly wish him the best, and hope that he will continue to give promise for the future and represent the best interests of the USA.



I agree. :yes :agree


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay ****Thread Lock Warning****

Violations of board guidelines have been seen and are likely in the warning area. A high risk of infractions/warnings against the violating members also exists.


----------

